# how many of you are target archers on here?



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

Just was wondering how many there was, wish bow hunting was legal in this country sounds like its really good and wouldnt mind trying it sometime.

cheers Arnie ( flame converse shooter )


----------



## shishka (Jul 12, 2005)

The only thing I hunt is vegas faces. Represent.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Exclusevly target, for right now. Unless you count that bird that i shot as it flew in front of the target. Droped the arrow from a 9 to a 3 on a 40cm fita face. True story.


----------



## archerchick08 (Oct 27, 2005)

i've shot target for almost 4 years. at first i was just shooting 4-H which was one tournement once a year (a little boring) but this past year i got together with five other kids and we traveled around to the MSAA state tournements and had a lot of fun.


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm working on 40cm and 60cm indoors. I am an all target shooter, not into hunting or field.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

its all about the SPOTS!!!!! :canada: 

indoors, target(1440) , field , shooting at spots is my life :teeth: 

ps: if i had an open shot on the caddyshack gofer i would definetly take it :hungry: aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww unkillable goffer!!! (homer simpson)


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

i love to kill the 3ds :wink:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I currently shoot all the ASA tournaments, but I'm really looking into starting some spot tournies.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I shoot 3D, spots, and trying to move into Outdoor F.I.T.A. Speaking of spots, I have a shoot today. 

Tim


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

I do FITA, indoors and FITA field. Also fome IFAA field and 20 yrds indoors

BTW I'm the european junior target champion


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I love spots, indoor and outdoor NFAA, me the girls (katie and sam) had so much fun last year, we'll rock nationals next year!!


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

I shoot spots and indoor and absolutly(sp?) love them both


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

all i shoot is spots i started shooting with the idea i would hunt but then after a month i gave that idea up and sold my hunting bow to by a new target bow. In my opinion spots dosent include 3D. ONLY SPOTS.:croc:


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Target archery forever!!!!!


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

*anything*

i love shooting my bow, i target shoot and hunt but i like target shooting soooooooooooooo much more than hunting.


----------



## Cait (Aug 15, 2005)

Ive shot target for about 4 years now (seriously). I shoot indoor and outdoor FITA aswell as field. It's a blast!


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*I am!!*

I only shoot target archery, actually.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

I curently shoot any tournament and style that I can find... but i am limited by what is around... but i also shoot asa shoots...


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*target is life*

i shoot five spot or vegas w/e works bu its the feeling of that perfect shot that hits that x and its just wow liek animals they r easy done it not fun but that x is hard well target for ever people


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

only target and field


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

Fita indoors for now.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*One right here.*

Shop shooter for local pro shop and used to play semi-professional paintball but i gave that up a while ago.


----------



## JMathewson (Aug 23, 2004)

Ive now been shooting target for about 1 year now and plan on shooting as long as i can.

Jordan


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

I love shooting my bows. It matters not if the target is spots indoors, field, spots outdoors, 3D , or live deer. I enjoy them all.


----------

